

What Bryan Cranston taught me at 4:00am - kentf
https://medium.com/@kentf/what-bryan-cranston-taught-me-at-4-00am-b03e8cec29fc

======
timrosenblatt
Cranston is the best. He is a fantastic role model for consistently showing up
and putting in work, and if he's only a quarter as nice as he's been
described, he'd be a fine drinking companion any day.

